# A little match lighting practice today



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Good shooting, that's a very hard shot to make, congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Good shooting !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Wish I could do that! I might be able to light 1 in 100 or 200 shots. Good thing you blew out the flame, that tube started burning pretty quickly.

Thanks for sharing the video.

GP


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting James ! Congratulations . Now you're hooked .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nicely done. That's a fine shot.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man, what a shot!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Match lights are very rewarding. Good shot.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

So this was just practice 

When we will see, when You really start trying Match lighter badge ?


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting James ! Congratulations . Now you're hooked .


Thanks treefork just hope I can do it again


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Match lights are very rewarding. Good shot.


Thanks ray I forgot to mention I was using one of your new pouches


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> So this was just practice
> When we will see, when You really start trying Match lighter badge ?


Haha just a lucky shot I think my friend


----------

